# Merit List Of SKZMDC



## Mian Moeed Ahmad (Nov 14, 2013)

The merit list of SKZMDC has not been displayed  .They say that students with aggregate 87 and above can again change their preference regarding SKZMDC. What the hell is this  .They should first accommodate the students who had already given their preference as SKZMDC. They are going against their own laws. I am thinking of filing a case against them for this injustice  .What are your views regarding this?

- - - Updated - - -

Also the merit list of SKZMDC according to old preferences close around 84.9...so if you have aggregate of 85...you still have chance in SKZMDC....only if justice is done


----------



## mantshaa (Oct 29, 2012)

Yeah we should do that


----------



## miss (Jan 12, 2013)

i agree with you although i have agg of 86.1622 and have fair enough chance even if they consider above 87 for skbmc but that is unfair they mention in prospectus that prefernces once given cannot be changed then they should also offer us to change bds preerences i want to do it

- - - Updated - - -

moeed are you realy gonna fire up case plz do it bcz i cannot


----------



## Zaheen Fatima (Sep 27, 2013)

Mian Moeed Ahmad said:


> The merit list of SKZMDC has not been displayed  .They say that students with aggregate 87 and above can again change their preference regarding SKZMDC. What the hell is this  .They should first accommodate the students who had already given their preference as SKZMDC. They are going against their own laws. I am thinking of filing a case against them for this injustice  .What are your views regarding this?
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> Also the merit list of SKZMDC according to old preferences close around 84.9...so if you have aggregate of 85...you still have chance in SKZMDC....only if justice is done


what i think the no of students they could accomodate ve been taken by them,everything has been decided just arrangment change hoge and fee structure of theirs is also different 200000 per year (SKZMDC)........cases are piled up just...wastage ov energy and money......!!


----------



## AbraDabra (Feb 5, 2012)

Fee has been reduced to 20k.
It was the fair thing to do I think.
Its closing merit will probably be 87.7-87.6, considering its in Lahore, only has 90 seats, and every kid has a difference of only 0.002% between them


----------



## Zaheen Fatima (Sep 27, 2013)

just 90 seats it would not make much diffrence....:roll:..so what is the use of moaning over it.....accept whatever is there:speechless:


----------



## Mian Moeed Ahmad (Nov 14, 2013)

miss said:


> i agree with you although i have agg of 86.1622 and have fair enough chance even if they consider above 87 for skbmc but that is unfair they mention in prospectus that prefernces once given cannot be changed then they should also offer us to change bds preerences i want to do it
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> moeed are you realy gonna fire up case plz do it bcz i cannot


I have already filed a case from my city(Bahawalpur) in high court.

- - - Updated - - -



AbraDabra said:


> Fee has been reduced to 20k.
> It was the fair thing to do I think.
> Its closing merit will probably be 87.7-87.6, considering its in Lahore, only has 90 seats, and every kid has a difference of only 0.002% between them


What you think is not right.....UHS is going against its own rules i-e selection of candidates according to merit and first preference.... Get it???

- - - Updated - - -



Zaheen Fatima said:


> just 90 seats it would not make much diffrence....:roll:..so what is the use of moaning over it.....accept whatever is there:speechless:


Do you know that the merit of SKZMDC according to old preferences given by students is about 85-86....It's because of the fact that the fee of SKZMDC in prospectus was 2lac.....many candidates with aggregate 87 and above gave other preference than SKZMDC....

- - - Updated - - -



mantshaa said:


> Yeah we should do that


I am doing what I can but I can really use some help here....file a case from ur city....This is all Lahorians Badmashi...they cant see a college of Lahore with lower merit than other med colleges


----------



## AbraDabra (Feb 5, 2012)

Sigh. Mian, im a Lahori myself, and I applied to SK, placed it high on the preference list, so go make your derogatory remarks elsewhere.

Now, if you're willing to grow up, hear this. The UHS rules are malleable according to UHS's command. If they want to change something, they have full authority to do so at their own discretion. Its an independent institution in its own right. You are the one going to them for admissions, not the other way around.

The previous method would have been broken because the fee change was after giving preference. This is the actual fair route to take, and I say this as a person not having achieved 87%. 

Thirdly, your court cases will have zero affect. Not only will it be seen as frivolous and childish, the court backlog is enormous and they have higher issues to deal with, and you will most likely lose in the end because your argument is baseless. What are you going to say, that you want to sue UHS because they went out of their way to be fair to the people of Pakistan for once? 

So really, I would advise you to look to the future, instead of living in the past, because otherwise you'll be stuck here for a long, long fight. A fight you will, inevitably, lose. I apologize if the harshness of my tone hurts you, Im just trying to make you realize the idiocy of the situation.


----------



## Mian Moeed Ahmad (Nov 14, 2013)

AbraDabra said:


> Sigh. Mian, im a Lahori myself, and I applied to SK, placed it high on the preference list, so go make your derogatory remarks elsewhere.
> 
> Now, if you're willing to grow up, hear this. The UHS rules are malleable according to UHS's command. If they want to change something, they have full authority to do so at their own discretion. Its an independent institution in its own right. You are the one going to them for admissions, not the other way around.
> 
> ...


They do have the authority to change their rules. But the situation is different here. They are relating the fee structure changed by Govt. with their own decision of giving a second chance of changing preference. It was legal for them to make any amendments but before the list was displayed. But now they are bound to follow the procedure made by themselves. The changes can be applicable from next year. This is what law says. And if you think that getting one's rights by a civilized method via court, I'm sorry to say you are the one being childish here.
and don't think of me as a Lahorian hater. That Lahorian badmashi that I said was actually when I was a bit hyper. I can take back my words regarding Lahorian badmashi. But all the rest of it is according to law. I am not making this up myself. I have many of my friends from lahore and they are all with me


----------



## ali3 (May 26, 2012)

well, according to UHS rules, I also know that they caanot change preferences once made , UHS alone cannot change rules because they have to present first in cabinet or secretariet or Punjab Assembly , as even 50%, 40%,10% rule not implemented by them but by the decision of cabinet and chief minister Punjab , so I think u should move forward the case to CM Punjab for quick decision


----------



## AbraDabra (Feb 5, 2012)

Well if you are so sure of the procedure and your chances of winning, sure, go ahead with it and best of luck


----------



## Mian Moeed Ahmad (Nov 14, 2013)

ali3 said:


> well, according to UHS rules, I also know that they caanot change preferences once made , UHS alone cannot change rules because they have to present first in cabinet or secretariet or Punjab Assembly , as even 50%, 40%,10% rule not implemented by them but by the decision of cabinet and chief minister Punjab , so I think u should move forward the case to CM Punjab for quick decision


Exactly


----------



## mhashimhayat (Sep 18, 2012)

Guys, what is the final fee of SKBZ and should I choose SIMS or SKBZ? My agg is 89%


----------



## Geulanee (Sep 26, 2012)

mhashimhayat said:


> Guys, what is the final fee of SKBZ and should I choose SIMS or SKBZ? My agg is 89%


SIMS all the way!


----------



## mhashimhayat (Sep 18, 2012)

But what about SIMS hostel??


----------



## Emma101 (Nov 20, 2012)

do you guyz know anything about skbz hostels? are they newly built? is there wifi in the hostel?

- - - Updated - - -



mhashimhayat said:


> Guys, what is the final fee of SKBZ and should I choose SIMS or SKBZ? My agg is 89%


i would suggest SIMS...heard alot of good stuff about it but not so much about SKBZ :/


----------



## Geulanee (Sep 26, 2012)

mhashimhayat said:


> But what about SIMS hostel??


SIMS is also the YDA 'adda' right. Sorry off topic, I am not sure about the hostels but

- - - Updated - - -

... But SIMS is the better choice because its got new equipment and a new building. SKZMDC is pretty bad don't go for it.


----------

